# American Hero Dies



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest in Peace Jake.............You were truly a Hero.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a hero, RIP wonderful Jake


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jake you were a true hero. May you have endless days of lakes and fields.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rest in Peace Jake...You were a hero to many people in the world


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sleep softly sweet boy!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Rest Easy Sweet Jake, your work here is done
you are a true hero.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

So sad your work here is done, Jake. What a wonderful gift you were to us. RIP, sweet boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

God's Speed sweet Jake. Thank You for everything you did for us-play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you Jake, a true American Hero. Rest in peace.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I was just reading this! It's so very sad, we owe all those dogs that were in there so much, we could never repay them for the duties there they all performed.

Rest in peace sweet boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you Jake for all the wonderful work you have done over the years. Your work is done now and enjoy the time running thru the fields at the Rainbow Bridge. RIP sweet boy


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Godspeed Jake...
You are a true hero...run free sweet boy...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

rest well jake. you are a true hero!! :bigangel:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

This brings tears to my eyes. God speed Jake!

My sisters lab Kita, is also search and rescue (now retired) and was dispatched to the WTC for about 10 days. 

Here's a quote about Jake from the 'Dog Heroes of September 11th' book....

"Jake works in heat, cold, long hours, tough conditions, almost any situation imaginable and always keeps his cool and work ethic going. And at the end of the day, he still has energy to play and steal some food."

I'm sorry for your loss Mary. Jake was a hero.


----------

